# my kids are being eaten alive by INDOOR mosquitoes



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

Has anyone been plagued by indoor mosquitoes?? This is the 2nd time this has happened to me while living in NYC (two different locations though). I see and hear the mosquitoes so I know it's not fleas or bed bugs. My kids are getting bitten primarily at night on their faces. My cute little girls now have big red blotchy bites on their arms and face! We all are getting bitten but the girls are getting bitten the worst (my son covers his head with a blanket at night so I think this is why his face isn't getting bitten).

Help...! Any advice? Should I just douse them with mosquito repellent? It is unusually warm here for October, I think this has made the mosquitos more prolific.


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

oh that's awful









The first thing is to make sure you keep doors and windows closed so they can't get in. After that, yeah, I would consider a natural bug repellent. I have used Burt's Bees before with pretty good results. Other thoughts - mosquito netting over the bed? Kind of extreme sounding, huh? What about some device that you plug in to keep them away, I haven't tried them but maybe worth looking in to?


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

Are they breeding somewhere inside the house? Are they getting in somehow?

In India, everyone (who can afford it) sleeps under fans to prevent landings. You can also try turning on the AC to make them sluggish.

My sympathy!


----------



## Lovenest (Apr 12, 2006)

I would get nets for the beds.
And look around for them before bed time.

My son and I get eaten alive by mosquitoes as well.








My son got bitten 2 times under the eye this last summer and his eye got *swollen shut* both times!!


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow doriansmummy what a picture!









There is no standing water in the house that I know of-- so I don't think they are breeding n the house. All windows are shut but I've wondered if they might be coming up through the drains in the sink and bathtub at night?

I have been using fans as much as I can... I think I will have to put them on "high." I don't even think drug stores are still carrying bugspray here... it's supposed to be cold!


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

Could they be coming in through doors open in the evening or early morning? That's when they are usually most active. Or maybe doors and windows that aren't sealed well. They can get through some tiny cracks. I've gotten bitten twice since dh came in last night just after dark. Last night between my eyes which caused one of my eyes to swell up before I took some benadryl and this morning on my toe. I wish it was supposed to be cold here to make them go away, but we are in FL and it rarely gets cold enough to kill the stupid things off.


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

If you have a dryer, check the lint trap. We were infested one year and found that was how they were getting in. It was so bad that when I discovered it, I WAY over-reacted and duct taped the vent closed







Maybe a bit over the top but it worked.

No matter how good we are, we get them in the house. Fans work the best and we did have netting for dd when she was a baby.


----------



## joy2bmom (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meowee* 
Has anyone been plagued by indoor mosquitoes?? This is the 2nd time this has happened to me while living in NYC (two different locations though). I see and hear the mosquitoes so I know it's not fleas or bed bugs. My kids are getting bitten primarily at night on their faces. My cute little girls now have big red blotchy bites on their arms and face! We all are getting bitten but the girls are getting bitten the worst (my son covers his head with a blanket at night so I think this is why his face isn't getting bitten).

Help...! Any advice? Should I just douse them with mosquito repellent? It is unusually warm here for October, I think this has made the mosquitos more prolific.

Ugh







: I can totally sympatize with you, that happens to my dd, I use the fan on her but unfortunately that doesn't always work for us







I was told eating garlic helps so i've been juicing garlic and apples in my juicer and giving it to her to drink, she likes it so lets hope this helps.
So Sorry about your little girls i hope you find a solution soon


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Summer of 2006 we were inundated with mosquitoes in the bedroom. There were nights that I'd be sitting up in bed for hours squashing them and Googling for solutions. Then we doscovered they were coming in through a gap between the window sashes, so I filled the spaces with strips of poly fleece. This summer we had no mosquitoes in the bedroom! Yours are getting in somewhere. You need to find out where and close it off tight. They are tiny and can fit through very small spaces.


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

Yes, I am being bitten. This is the third year that we've had them in the fall--none in the summer. I'm pretty sure they are coming in from outside. Or maybe it's the basement? I'm the only one in my family getting bites. I finally saw a mosquito last week!


----------



## neetling (Jan 24, 2006)

I think mosquitoes are little minions from hell.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Screens. And if you've already got 'em, check 'em for small holes. They can get in small openings.

You probably don't want to burn citronella in the house, but you can burn patchouli sticks instead. I'm told that patchouli is an effective mosquito repellent.























Article in re natural mosquito repellents.


----------



## Lovenest (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neetling* 
I think mosquitoes are little minions from hell.

I agree.









Quote:

Wow doriansmummy what a picture!

There is no standing water in the house that I know of-- so I don't think they are breeding n the house. All windows are shut but I've wondered if they might be coming up through the drains in the sink and bathtub at night?

I have been using fans as much as I can... I think I will have to put them on "high." I don't even think drug stores are still carrying bugspray here... it's supposed to be cold!
Ya, you should have seen it at 1am when it was swollen shut all the way.
My son was FREAKED and so were hubby and I, even though I had read that it could happen. His eye was swollen like that for about 5 days though.


----------



## aprildawn (Apr 1, 2004)

I also suggest mosquito netting. It's inexpensive. And these days it seems people use it as decoration like a canopy or something which is kinda silly, IMO! I've seen mosquito nets at places like Bed Bath and Beyond.


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

Our last house they were waiting outside to get in.They also got in through the A/C.DH didn't put the fliter in correctly the last time he changed it and they were breeding and getting direct access.









here at our new house they were breeding in my washing machine.We hadn't hooked it up since the house came with one.It had just enough left over water in an out of the way area that was very habitable.Every time we opened the garage door they would swoop in.


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

See my location


----------

